

Green Graffiti or marketing SXSW for under $1,000 - lloydarmbrust
http://blog.loku.com/the-making-of-green-graffiti/

======
mparlane
While this is cool, it is neither new or good.

The result looks great, no paint used! Must be ok?

To me it would still seem there was a cost of cleanup, therefore damage has
been done. For the council to remove the graffiti they would have to clean the
surronding pavement.

edit: I knew this would be downvoted, but my personal opinion still stands.
This is not free to cleanup... Chalk is easier[to cleanup], chalk disapears
with rain.

~~~
ricardobeat
Encouraging public services to clean up the streets isn't damage in my book.

<http://www.wired.com/underwire/2007/10/dirty-trick-cau/>

~~~
avree
Public services weren't leaving the streets dirty because they were lazy, they
were leaving the streets dirty because they were rationing water due to
drought...

------
ChuckMcM
Ok, this one is just great. We had the Microsoft 'stickers on the street'
fiasco, we had the 'chalk goes into the bay' fiasco, this however, hard to
argue with. And well cleanup is kind of part of the city's job in the first
place.

Genius.

Now we need to do this for dusty windshields. Put the stencil across the back
window of a dirty car, wipe with damp cloth, done.

~~~
SwellJoe
Devil's advocate: Austin was under stage 2 water restrictions at the time of
SXSW (and still is). It is illegal, and unethical, to use water for outdoor
cleaning like this during a drought in a thirsty city like Austin (i.e. no
power washing sidewalks, etc.). That's probably _why_ the sidewalks were so
dirty, providing a nice dirty canvas for their graffiti.

Certainly, this is better than stickers and chalk, but it's still not very
environmentally friendly on a large scale, in a city like Austin, where
everyone is watching their gardens and grass get crispy due to lack of water.
Water matters in Texas.

------
jjcm
Also known as reverse graffiti:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_graffiti>

Often times used by street taggers to force the city into cleaning a
particular area. Cool example:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwsBBIIXT0E&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwsBBIIXT0E&feature=related)

------
mikeryan
Cool video of "Moose" doing a big reverse graffiti mural in San Francisco's
Broadway tunnel.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lX-2sP0JFw>

------
danskil
I live in Austin, please don't do this. Not to mention our sidewalks aren't
nearly as dirty as say LA, and it won't look as nice. A few years ago whrrrl
put down a bunch of chalk on the sidewalks and never cleaned it up, it's still
there and now it's just embarrassing. Graffiti is graffiti. Etching your name
into dirt is still etching your name into something.

------
PanMan
Hard to achieve without local help: where does one get a powewasher, water,
etc. But the effect is cool, and cleaning public streets must be legal.

~~~
adrianhoward
Cleaning the streets might be legal, but public advertising without permission
is illegal in the UK at least.

------
icanchew
Cool. And for fun there should be a game of hopscotch appended with the ad.

------
mrkmcknz
Great idea!

In the UK however the Town & Country Planning Act 1990 means advertising
without permission could land you n hot water.

Shame though, I'd love this in my city centre!

------
Mizza
Cool idea, incredibly lame use.

------
Zaheer
Great implementation! This is a superb method of guerilla marketing. I
actually mentioned a few of mine in a blog post a while back:
<http://blog.zaheer.me/2012/05/guerilla-marketing.html>

------
AustinEnigmatic
I say do it until a city official tells you not to.

------
MrSourz
That's actually rather cool.

